# So I had a guitar plek'd. Worth it. Loads of Pics.



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys. I've had this indo G&L ASAT Classic for a while. 



















It's a great guitar structurally, but I've always wanted it to play better. The USA G&L's come already plek'd, but being indonesian, this one needed a bit of work. It now feels a LOT better. I need to stress just how much the action and playability have been drastically improved. I requested that the jumbo frets be lowered, and a slight compound radius added to the higher frets of the fretboard. Done. 

I'm gonna go right ahead and post a pile of before and after pics of the nut/fretboard, then post a bulk load of new pics (post plek).

*BEFORE*






*AFTER*


















*BEFORE*






*AFTER *






















(CONTD)


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 28, 2011)

*AFTER*










































I noticed something unexpected today when I opened the case after getting it back. Most of the fret ends were burred on the bass side. As in, tiny sharp shavings of nickel/silver extending from the fret end. It's fixed now, and although I noticed this immediately I wasn't that concerned. I knew I had the tools at home to carefully remove such burrs, I was only really interested in the crown of each fret and how low the action could go. 
So after work I got it out to take a few pics and had a good look. Turns out all I had to do to get rid of the burred fret ends was push the burr with my thumbnail, it was so thin that it flaked right off, leaving a smooth fret end. Here's a before/after example at the 13th fret.














Just thought I'd share the results with everyone. 

Anyone even thinking about having a guitar plek'd should do it. It turned a guitar I like into a guitar I love.

Cheers, Nick.


----------



## AySay (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting this man! I am seriously thinking of getting my JPM plek'd. 
Do you need to do anything to the nut? File it maybe to lower the strings?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 28, 2011)

AySay said:


> Thanks for posting this man! I am seriously thinking of getting my JPM plek'd.
> Do you need to do anything to the nut? File it maybe to lower the strings?



Do it if you think it could play better/have lower action for you playing style. The nut has already been slotted deeper by the plek machine for a gauge of string which I specified to the plek operator. That's why I posted a before and after shot of the nut, so you can see just how much they lowered the strings already up on the nut end.

The nut on mine looks a little messy, but I'll end up tidying it up. It definitely does the job, considering it's a very thin medium quality plastic nut.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a USA G&L and yes, the PLEK machine is freaking magic. I have had what I consider exceptionally good fretjobs. Then the PLEK...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the pics. I know there's a PLEK at a shop not too far from me and I've been tempted to take my Universe in to get it done. Now I'm a little more tempted.


----------



## mdebo (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work! I was thinking about doing this to one of my axe's.


----------



## apiss (Feb 28, 2011)

That action is crazy low!

Awesome man!


----------



## AySay (Mar 1, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Do it if you think it could play better/have lower action for you playing style. The nut has already been slotted deeper by the plek machine for a gauge of string which I specified to the plek operator. That's why I posted a before and after shot of the nut, so you can see just how much they lowered the strings already up on the nut end.
> 
> The nut on mine looks a little messy, but I'll end up tidying it up. It definitely does the job, considering it's a very thin medium quality plastic nut.



My JPM has low action but not lower than my EBMM JP6, and if I could get it there it would be PERFECT. Would it work on Floyd nut's?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 1, 2011)

i would go for this if it wasnt so expensive and my guitars setup didnt change everytime my heater kicks on.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 2, 2011)

AySay said:


> My JPM has low action but not lower than my EBMM JP6, and if I could get it there it would be PERFECT. Would it work on Floyd nut's?



The Plek machine can definitely be used on guitars with Floyds. I was quoted $249 for a floyd plek and $179 for a fixed bridge plek. Instead of just hastily grinding out the floyd nut itself, I believe they'd remove it and shave off the necessary amount of wood from underneath before replacing the nut.

My two floyd guitars are an LTD MH-1000 Deluxe and an 80's Charvel Charvette, I'll get at least one of them done. Playability for me is a huge part of feeling ultimately comfortable with a guitar. They're structurally great guitars, and having them plek'd would just make them perfect for me. 

Why NOT have your favourite slightly fret-worn guitars restored to play perfectly?


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh wow, thats more affordable than I thought. Gonna have to start looking around for 1 close to me.


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 3, 2011)

What kinda pickups are those? They look tighter than DD's in a B-cup


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 3, 2011)

Empryrean said:


> What kinda pickups are those? They look tighter than DD's in a B-cup



According to the site, they're "2 traditional-size Fullerton-made G&L Magnetic Field Design single coil pickups"

G&L Tribute Series ASAT Classic


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alright, so here's an update.*

I just got my Ibanez RGA321F plek'd. It plays a lot better than what it did, but was damaged while being plek'd. I'm yet to talk about the damage with the plek operator, so in the interests of keeping things peaceful I'm not going to disclose the damage until the plek operator and I have come to an agreement. Expect an update in a few days. Here's some post plek pics of the RGA.


----------

